
BCM64: A “bare Metal” C64 Emulator for Raspberry Pi - cmrdporcupine
http://accentual.com/bmc64/
======
cmrdporcupine

      * Runs without OS, direct to the hardware (via Circle)
      * Boots quickly (6 seconds)
      * Very low video and audio latency
      * Based off VICE so very high level compatibility
      * Done by my coworker & friend, with nagging from me :-)

